# Cameras & High Humidity?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I've heard that you need to be careful with cameras and other sensitive electronics over here.

When you go from an air conditioned building out into the heat/humidity, condensation forms on the components and can cause problems. You see the same effect when you walk outside wearing glasses. 

Anyone have any experience with this? Any tips or tricks for combating it?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I havent been here during the summer yet, will be my first one but everyone that lives here has confirmed that yes, this is true. The popular example is that your touchscreen phone gets coated with the extreme humidity, and another is that if you hang dry your clothing on your balcony or what have you, clothes dont dry... haha, due to the same problem.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Nightshadow - be prepared for the heat. It was my first summer experience last year and I hated it. Wish I could flee to NY this summer!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

One of the techniques I have read about. For photography they let the camera "acclimatise" to the temp outside. For that they put it in a sealed plastic bag, let it warm up outside of the colder area, and when that's done take it out, then there's no condensation like on glasses. I usually jut keep my camera in it's bag, for the "acclimatising" process, and that works for me.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Saima : Youre a New Yorker?  
@ Bubble Boy : Ill have to try this. I think I am more worried about my phone not working at all, since I happen to have a touchscreen. I truly regret selling my blackberry and next trip back to the US will definitely buy a new one. (much cheaper than here in UAE).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I just give it a wipe like I do with my glasses, never had any issues with my camera or my iPhone.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

It's not so bad with the phones. I mean seriously how long will you stay outdoors in this heat??? 
@Nightshadow - Yes I'm a New Yorker  Born and raised!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah never had any problems myself. For four months of the year I'm barely outside though. House Car/ Car Work(/Bar). Way to Celtic to cope. Unless there's one of those bars at the pool where you sit in the water, but then I don't take my phone into the pool either.....

Enjoy your first summer, I've had a few now. It being Ramadan in the summer makes it even more of a treat! But seriously the whole place is air conditioned to within an inch of it's life anyway.

Also lets not talk summer yet! there is still plenty of time left with enjoyable outside temps!!!


----------

